

Google Glass: A Joke and a Legal Nightmare - wyclif
http://anewdomain.net/2013/04/30/john-c-dvorak-on-google-glasses-a-joke-and-a-legal-nightmare/

======
venomsnake
Now if only the device was unlocked and you could put or remove or control
software on it ... oh wait it is.

You could shut out google completely from it if you like.

